# Can a TIVO be used as a HDTV tuner?



## MikeSp (Aug 15, 2006)

As I consider which FP to purchase (and being a total noob to FP's), I need an OTA HD tuner for local channels and am wondering IF all of the TIVOs can be used as tuners?:dontknow: (obviously I will want to record local OTA HD shows too, but need a source for watching OTA HD programming using the FP)

MikeSp


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

Only the Tivo Series 3 and TivoHD can tune HD. They support both OTA and cable channels.
Guide data is supported for OTA channels as well as standard def cable channels without a cable card. Guide data for clear QAM HD or any encrypted cable channels is only supported if using a cable card.

Mitch


----------

